# cat fight



## LizM (Oct 22, 2005)

Why do the coolest zoo shots always have to happen where you can NOT avoid glass glare!!?!?!??!?!?:x


----------



## Rapala46 (Oct 26, 2005)

Damn, if it weren't for the grey thing in the corner, it woulda been an awesome picture


----------



## LizM (Oct 26, 2005)

Yup! Glass glare and cage corners - my mortal enemies!!!!!


----------

